# Unpopular opinions?



## NightDelight (Mar 2, 2015)

I want to here everyone's unpopular opinions!? 

I'll start off. I think having AC for the Wii U would be a bad idea, I LOVE jock villagers, I find quite a few ugly villagers adorable, and I sometimes quit without saving on purpose just to see Resetti :3c

So, how about everyone else?


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

grass erosion is the best thing in animal crossing


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 2, 2015)

Is this just Animal crossing related Opinions?


----------



## Fairytale (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't like Diana... I hate plot-resetting.. I don't like gold roses


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 2, 2015)

I would like Marshal better if Nintendo designed him just almost like Jambette.

Wait, does this has to do something about the popular opinions and switch them the other way around? Because the Marshal thing I said was a lie.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 2, 2015)

I dont like Black/ Most orange hybrids.


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't care for beau.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2015)

I wish that the PWP placing wasn't so picky, like if I want to have a tire toy 1 space behind the jungle gym without it ruining my paths, then I should! Im the mayor after all (yes im talking about you Isabelle)


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 2, 2015)

Black hybrids are stupid because they aren't anywhere near black, they're this hideous maroon color.


----------



## Quill (Mar 2, 2015)

I think over-planned towns are restrictive, I hate being in a dream town and being forced by trees/bushes to follow the path. I want to wander!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

I like Caroline, but I find Lolly overrated.

I think my town looks better at the dead point than in August.

My preferences in furniture seem to almost match the popular opinion.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 2, 2015)

I think the full gorgeous floor and wallpaper are hideous.

Crowns are laaaame.



kitandquill said:


> I think over-planned towns are restrictive, I hate being in a dream town and being forced by trees/bushes to follow the path. I want to wander!



I don't like stuffy, over-planned towns either. Especially if they're urban and have very little grass and trees. They just feel dead and sterile. Maybe if there were more villagers walking around town, it wouldn't feel as dead.

I like ponds. I just wish you could do more things with them.

The mermaid-themed rooms look like a cotton candy machine exploded in there. My eyes wouldn't dislike it so much if you could bring the furniture to Cyrus to be ammonite-coloured.

I think most of the modern PWPs are ugly and bland. Why no art deco?


----------



## tumut (Mar 2, 2015)

Chrissy and Francine are the ugliest thing ever. Pekoe looks creepy as hell with her human like hair and anime eyes ugh so glad she moved. 

I love jock villagers too. My 3rd favorite personality.
 Especially Rudy, Lyman, and Antonio. Kid Cat, Stinky, Rory lotta good ones. Peppy villagers are really annoying, don't care for them too much, but I like a few

Lion villagers are really underrated, they're all so cool. All of them in tier 5? Zzzzzzz….

People keep obsessing over the same popular villagers and it really annoys me. Don't get me wrong Zucker is cute, Merengue has a great design, Marshal is almost a dreamy of mine, Skye is a sweetheart. But my problem is that people don't have enough variety. I think it might be the fact that Animal Crossing has such a wide demographic of females that the villagers that are more "cool" than cute aren't as popular, with the few exceptions such as Fang, Chief, and  Apollo. I think if we had a larger male demographic villagers like Ken, Elvis, Avery, etc. would be higher tiers.


----------



## Quill (Mar 2, 2015)

Piyoko said:
			
		

> The mermaid-themed rooms look like a cotton candy machine exploded in there. My eyes wouldn't dislike it so much if you could bring the furniture to Cyrus to be ammonite-coloured.



This too! Just marshmallow fluff. And it seems like every house I streetpass has a full-mermaid room. Whyyyy.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

Smug villagers are the best type

I hate when people have their towns full of paths and stuff. It doesn't look nice most of the time



kitandquill said:


> I think over-planned towns are restrictive, I hate being in a dream town and being forced by trees/bushes to follow the path. I want to wander!


Also this


----------



## pandaninjarawr (Mar 2, 2015)

I have favorite villagers but I don't get the point of dream villagers especially since they can just move away after a while, but I do like the popular ones because I can sell them for loads of $$$


----------



## Sheando (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a little bothered by the obscene number of bells high-tier villagers sell for, since having Lolly or Marshal in your town isn't actually harder than having Wart Jr. or Annalise. They're like diamonds. This community has made them artificially rare, ascribing value for totally arbitrary reasons. I don't mind when people TT like crazy (it's your game, play however you enjoy it), but it does bother me that TTing by months at a time is so common that people can make millions of bells fairly easily. Makes me feel like the players like me, who prefer taking more of a slow path, will never be able to enjoy trading for higher tier villagers because we don't have 10 million bells just kicking around. 

I wish more people were willing to let high-tier villagers go for smaller amounts of money. If you already have all your dreamies, house upgrades, millions of bells, etc., why are you selling your villagers for such exorbitant amounts? What do you need the money for? It'd be fun to see more diversity and more people encountering and keeping cool villagers rather than preselecting them and then collecting. Maybe then people would be more willing to trade for fun and goodwill instead of everyone competing for the same rhinosceros all the time.

(Not trying to sound horrible. Haha. I probably do. I don't blame anyone for liking the popular villagers. I really love Lolly, myself! I just wish there were more of a "yeah, go explore other towns, little cat friend!" mentality rather than a "let's make some BANK" mentality.)


----------



## NightDelight (Mar 2, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> I like ponds. I just wish you could do more things with them.



This x1000! I wish in winter we could iceskate or something ://


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2015)

cranky villagers are the all time best imo.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

I hate my town during the day. I don't see the appeal in Diana or Beau. A "private beach" is actually really cool and I'm glad I have one. Jocks are actually pretty fun to have around if you take them the right way. The rabbits are all ugly to me. Hmm... Ah, Goldie is the best normal villager imo.


----------



## matcha (Mar 2, 2015)

i like pathed towns, but i hate not seeing any natural grass in them.

i hate visiting dream towns with the same recycled villagers/pink theme.

i really don't like a lot of the deer villagers.

i think private beaches are cute, and whenever i start my second town i'll definitely have one.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 2, 2015)

I actually don't like to make music boxes from giant clams. 

I never plan to have the reset center PWP.

I love digging up bamboo shoots, they give you a good amount of bells if you sell them.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 2, 2015)

kitandquill said:


> This too! Just marshmallow fluff. And it seems like every house I streetpass has a full-mermaid room. Whyyyy.


Oh my god are you me?



Sheando said:


> I'm a little bothered by the obscene number of bells high-tier villagers sell for, since having Lolly or Marshal in your town isn't actually harder than having Wart Jr. or Annalise. [...] I don't mind when people TT like crazy (it's your game, play however you enjoy it), but it does bother me that TTing by months at a time is so common that people can make millions of bells fairly easily.


I think duping has more to do with bell inflation than time-travelling.



NightDelight said:


> This x1000! I wish in winter we could iceskate or something ://


And ice-fishing! Make it happen, Nintendo!

One more thing, I don't understand why the jock personality is the most disliked... I was expecting it to be snooty.


----------



## NightDelight (Mar 3, 2015)

bump since I want to hear more


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 3, 2015)

I also hate the mermaid, especially the wall and floor.

I really dislike the modern wood floor and wall. Oh and the astro floor and wall.

I wish I had never put the police station, and campsite in my first town. I will never put in a resseti center.

I like Dr. Shrunk. He's not funny, but that's what makes him funny. I love how goofy he looks.

Yellow roses are my favorite.I love to mix them with other bright colors.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I hate the Mermaid set and Mario series.

I wish that Nintendo would remove the ability to cycle.

I hate towns with flowers literally on every open spot.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2015)

I hate black roses
I want golden tulips/pansies/cosmos/lillies/violets
There has to be some better updates like interacting with PWPs/Have villagers act there personalities/Rock removal option/ pattern placer/etc.
MORE FLIPN' PONDS
Low tier villagers so be higher tiered (Like Tucker <3 hes just as rare as a unicorn.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh!

I hate how you can't just added people from Club Tortimer right at the time.


----------



## n64king (Mar 4, 2015)

I like the balloon series
I like pathed towns
I hate cosmos
I LOVE PIETRO & JAMBETTE
I prefer multiple tier towns (like GCN & City Folk) over 1 tier towns (WW & NL)


----------



## majnin (Mar 4, 2015)

I hate the whole 'Zen' theme every single town seems to have. Zen houses, zen gardens. Leave it alone, it's overdone!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 4, 2015)

I want another Animal Crossing for the 3DS, not the goddamn Wii U. Friggin useless console, I hate that thing and I'm gonna miss out on another AC game because of it lol

I'm not a fan of Leif but I'm not sure if that's an unpopular opinion or not

I love Gracie's sass as well


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I want another Animal Crossing for the 3DS, not the goddamn Wii U. Friggin useless console, I hate that thing and I'm gonna miss out on another AC game because of it lol



never happening lol good luck with that


----------



## worldofdrakan (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of the "food" villagers. Zucker, Merengue, Tangy, Chadder... You know what I mean. But does that mean I don't like them? No, not at all. I still think they're cute! I'm just not sure I would particularly want them in my town. I prefer more "natural" villagers, if that makes sense. ((This might be good for me if I get any of them in the future, though. They go for a ton of bells!))


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Peppy villagers are the worst

I hate towns that are really crowded with flowers everywhere where there isn't trees, paths, bushes or buildings. It's so crowded and ugly.

There are too many villagers.

Chrissy and Fancine are ugly af.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 4, 2015)

Merengue is ugly


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Hate peppys.

I'm never having the Reset Center. Pay for a mole to yell at me whenever I quit without saving, weather on purpose or not? lolnope.

I never understood why people would pay such insane amount of TBT for villagers. I'd rather get them myself, tbh.

I like Lopez more than Beau. Dat eyeliner.


----------



## aliscka (Mar 4, 2015)

I LOVE RESETTI.

Is that considered unpopular? I dunno. I just really like him.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Mar 4, 2015)

I TT don't like Marshal or Bob their ugly and don't like over done towns


----------



## KK Gamer (Mar 5, 2015)

I appreciate the fact that there's a 16 villager cycle. It makes the game feel more realistic. 
Also, Diana is my least my favorite snooty villager.


----------



## bumblebeeee (Mar 5, 2015)

Isabelle is ugly
Diana looks as if she put on 3 inches of bb cream and then forgot to do her eye makeup
I'm really not bothered by grass erosion
I like it when villagers talk about other towns
I don't like how so many villagers have 'human' names (names that are common in real life). It was really hard to choose a name for my mayor because any nice names I could come up with have been taken by a villager already (Whitney, Olivia, Bianca, etc) (I didn't want to use my real name because I have the japanese copy of the game and my real name sounds pretty awkward when written in Japanese)


----------



## noizora (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of Tangy. She's unique and an interesting villager idea and all but her skin just reminds me of the Korean urban legend/horror story about the sesame seed bath.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 5, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> Why no art deco?



I want this. I want Art Deco furniture.  Exteriors.  Massive sculptures to dot my town.  <3

As for unpopular opinions... I think the whole dreamie thing is weird and obsessive.  And that's coming from an extremely obsessive person.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 5, 2015)

i like grass erosion
i like that there's a 16-villager cycle
i like random house placement


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't really like paths in towns. Everything falls through them into nothingness.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't find Marshall that appealing. I find Coco, Ankha, Lucky and Stitches really repulsive. I couldn't care less for cat villagers.

Finally I think Nintendo should quit making Animal Crossing games for handheld consoles. I don't like handheld consoles and when they make an Animal Crossing for one of them, I am obliged to buy it and resell it once I'm done with that version. I love my home consoles like my Wii U.

I like grass erosion.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 6, 2015)

grass erosion is okay with me.
I'm not picky about villagers, and think most can be endearing even if they're not the most visually appealing. Coach and Deena, for example.
I don't like Chrissy, her eyes make her look scary.
I don't really understand the fascination people have with paths, even if I've seen a lot that look really good.
I like Kapp'n a lot


----------



## amybear91 (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't like jock villagers, I find them the most irritating type
I don't mind it when villagers move into a random spot even though my town has paths, I usually just redo my paths to fit around the new house
I don't understand the hype about top tier villagers - I know I have some, but until I joined this site I didn't even know about dreamies and villager popularity, I went by whose design I liked and who had a personality I liked


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

Not a fan of Coco. Not a fan of pretty much any of the hamsters, despite finding them adorable before I actually saw them ingame.

I think it's obnoxious as all hell to give people a hard time for having favorite villagers (aka dreamies) and doing whatever they can to get them. It's their town, who can blame them for wanting to have their faves in it? Though the tier system does baffle me quite a bit.

I like Kapp'n a lot too! I do wish I could skip his songs when I'm in a rush, but I really like him as a fixture in the AC series.


----------



## Rumpus (Mar 6, 2015)

Everyone should play for at least a year without TT'ing.


----------



## DCB (Mar 6, 2015)

Brackets said:


> i like grass erosion
> i like that there's a 16-villager cycle
> i like random house placement



All of this, except I don't particularly _like_ grass erosion; however, I do appreciate that it's there and that it's possible to regrow grass.


----------



## davidlblack (Aug 6, 2015)

1. I also reset just to see Resetti, he's my favorite AC character out of both villagers and special/shopkeeping characters.
2. I hate Julian
3. I hate Stitches
4. Just because Julian is a Unicorn that doesn't mean he's any different from other smug horses. I also don't think he's gay.
5. I like villagers based on personality (not type, but if they are kind/unique)
6. Cranky is my favorite personality type
7. When I was younger my sister had most control over our AC games, and hardly ever let me play WW with her, so when I got New Leaf it was my first real AC game tbh. 
8. I went to a game/comic/figurine store and they recently got a bunch of AC plushies: Timmy/tommy, KK, DJ KK, Tom nook, Isabelle, Resse/Cyrus, Bunnie, Fauna, Mable, Kicks, Kappn, Rover, many more. But I chose Resetti 
9. I hate that they toned Resetti down. If they wanted him optional keep his rants and stuff similar to other games for those who used their bells to buy his jobs back.

Edit: Forgot some!!

10. I don't really like anime. AoT seems cool but scary at the same time because I hate seeing bloodshed :-(
11. I think that yes, while some villagers are not pleasing to the eyes, you should at least give them a chance. My friends favorite villager is cole who moved into my town, and I'm starting to actually like him.
12. I find tumblr annoying because:
---this
---im so done
---done
---whAT
(basically their language sucks)

I'm probably forgetting some but I can edit this again if I do remember

Edit #2: would you look at that I forgot some

13. While some villagers can seem homosexual at times (particularly smugs) I don't think people should go around saying "omg I have this gay unicorn in acnl lolol." We should wait to see if nintendo confirms that some lines of text were meant to sound like that or if they were being the gentleman-type villager and complimenting the player the way smugs are supposed to.


----------



## Tris (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't like gold/black roses. I don't like the gold furniture or exterior. I am not a fan of towns that militant in their plot placements, I like seeing villagers spread out, even if it can get a little awkward with paths, but then again... I don't like towns that excessively use QR codes either. --- This isn't to say such towns aren't pretty, they're just not as enjoyable for me.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 6, 2015)

>phrases opinions in the most inflammatory way possible

No one is a special snowflake just because they like lower-tier villagers. It means you have different tastes. That's it, that's literally all. SURPRISE! You are a human with different tastes than others: aka the most common thing on this earth besides dirt and insects. Tiers are annoying, but they're a measurement, not a dictate of value. In fact, you're not even a special snowflake because you have an unpopular opinion~ it just means you have different tastes! And in the same way I don't think you should be mocked for that, I don't  think you should mock holders of other or more mainstream opinions for that. 

IMO it's rude as heck to disregard people's headcanons and people should not do that. I can think my Julian is gay if I want to, I can think my Phoebe is aromantic or that Muffy is pan like me and that she's shyly interested in Freya, and you can't tell me that I can't or that villagers aren't programmed that way. There are a LOT of problematic connotations to just assuming that the default is heterosexuality and I find that assumption repulsive. Similiarly, you can have COMPLETELY DIFFERENT headcanons about villagers. Headcanons are personal things. Leave them alone. 

I don't think island tours are fun. 

I don't like visiting other people's towns or having people over very much. I feel so awkward because I don't type quickly xP

Hoenn was the best region. End of story.


----------



## Quill (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't really have strong feelings about Marshal even though he's in my town and I think that hating something because it's popular is way more obnoxious than only liking something because it's popular. 

That being said, I think a lot of villager species designs need a huge overhaul. The ducks and deer are cute, but the horses are terrifying looking and the mice are just tragic.


----------



## davidlblack (Aug 6, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> >phrases opinions in the most inflammatory way possible
> 
> No one is a special snowflake just because they like lower-tier villagers. It means you have different tastes. That's it, that's literally all. SURPRISE! You are a human with different tastes than others: aka the most common thing on this earth besides dirt and insects. Tiers are annoying, but they're a measurement, not a dictate of value. In fact, you're not even a special snowflake because you have an unpopular opinion~ it just means you have different tastes! And in the same way I don't think you should be mocked for that, I don't  think you should mock holders of other or more mainstream opinions for that.
> 
> ...



I'm near positive you directed the Julian one at me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheando said:


> It'd be fun to see more diversity and more people encountering and keeping cool villagers rather than preselecting them and then collecting. Maybe then people would be more willing to trade for fun and goodwill instead of everyone competing for the same rhinosceros all the time.



I actually do this most of the time, I have only bought 2 villagers:
Marshal because here on tbt someone was auctioning him and no one was bidding. I don't like letting villagers void
Fauna was same as marshal but on a different site


----------



## Rio_ (Aug 6, 2015)

davidlblack said:


> I actually do this most of the time, I have only bought 2 villagers:
> Marshal because here on tbt someone was auctioning him and no one was bidding. I don't like letting villagers void
> Fauna was same as marshal but on a different site



huh? I wasn't going to void Marshal, I would have just given him away for free.

Anyways, mine are:
-I miss the Snooty and Cranky villagers being mean to me XD And I'll never understand people calling Uchis rude because they seem really nice, especially in comparison to the old personalities!
-I like all the species of villagers. A lot of people hate the Gorillas, Cows, etc but I think they're cute too!


----------



## Ghostly (Aug 6, 2015)

Got some of unpopular opinions...

1. I don't like Marshal because of how his personality doesn't match to his appearance. If his personality is cranky, then maybe I will start to like him.

2. While AC purposely have villagers that already make them what they use to be (cute, ugly, etc), people need to stop disliking every villagers they meet. At least there are some people like me who understand why villagers look like it and began to love them.

3. I don't like flower hybrid because really...they are just flowers. Even if you want to make flowers colorful and pretty, they take a long time and cost spaces that you might want to regret for something.

4. While some island tours are fun (hide and seek, diving tour, hammer time), most of them are pretty boring and not that fun at all.


----------



## ams (Aug 6, 2015)

I also really like a lot of the "ugly" species! Especially the farm animals (cows, bulls, pigs). Very cute to me.

And the three smug horses are obviously gay 

View attachment 140801 View attachment 140802


----------



## Dinoyipi (Aug 6, 2015)

I think that grass deterioration would be a great mechanic if it was easier to control.

I don't like the luck/fortune mechanics.  (Other than the fortune cookies.  Those [in AC at least] are great.)


----------



## mintellect (Aug 6, 2015)

I want all the flowers to be able to be gold. I also want silver flowers!
Majority of the Nintendo furniture is nun appalling to me, and I LOATHE seeing tons of streetpass homes of starter houses overcrowded with gyroids and Nintendo furniture.
I hate it when ACNL noobs upload starter towns via dream suite. It's boring and there's nothing to see.
Just some random common flowers, random villagers and a house with a ton of Mario stuff in it. Boo!


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I want all the flowers to be able to be gold. I also want silver flowers!
> Majority of the Nintendo furniture is nun appalling to me, and I LOATHE seeing tons of streetpass homes of starter houses overcrowded with gyroids and Nintendo furniture.
> I hate it when ACNL noobs upload starter towns via dream suite. It's boring and there's nothing to see.
> Just some random common flowers, random villagers and a house with a ton of Mario stuff in it. Boo!




Yeah once I put random dream town and I just saw no paths and the third house upgrade but nothing in it. I forgot the DA though.


----------



## ams (Aug 6, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Majority of the Nintendo furniture is nun appalling to me, and I LOATHE seeing tons of streetpass homes of starter houses overcrowded with gyroids and Nintendo furniture.
> I hate it when ACNL noobs upload starter towns via dream suite. It's boring and there's nothing to see.
> Just some random common flowers, random villagers and a house with a ton of Mario stuff in it. Boo!



Yep I'm with you on these!


----------



## DinaAzz (Aug 6, 2015)

I love reading these unpopular opinions x) Well, I don't think that paths and a lot of flowers, etc is ugly.. I mean, I guess some people like the game for mostly decorating, you just need to observe the effort that is made, not only running and wandering. (i'm not directing to anyone xDD I respect any opinon x)), but it's true that it's annoying to ONLY want the dream villagers, like I don't have them all and I don't plan to get them all now, I'm just looking for 1 now (Margie) and I only want her because it was my favorite and first person to move in my town in ACWW.. Tbh, I prefer having villagers come and leave (or stay also), you just get to see lots of villagers and maybe you'll love one of them and make them stay. Also, I LOOOOOOOVE Resetti, I just love it that he annoying and obnoxious xD I miss it when in ACWW he used to tell us to repeat what he's saying (like "Excuse me", "I'm so sorry") xDD I'm definitely getting the reset center!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't like Merengue. She has a sticky dessert on her head.lol. That bugs me. 

I wish we had only five villagers in our town instead of 10.

Hazel is adorable.I love her eyebrows.

The octopuss villagers noses bug me too.

Over crowded towns ( Too many bushes and trees) makes me feel claustrophobic.

Balloon furniture is the worst set ever.

Almost every town has a cafe. A lot of people say they're too common, but I like them and they're fun to create.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 6, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I don't like Merengue. She has a sticky dessert on her head.lol. That bugs me.
> 
> I wish we had only five villagers in our town instead of 10.
> 
> ...




With ya on that last one! You can never have too many bakeries/cafe's/sweet shoppe's!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 6, 2015)

I appreciate people giving dream town reviews, but I hate it when they critisize every little thing. Like, the music you chose for your rooms, The flower arrangements and colors, how they think your house should look, the fact that you have flowers on your beach etc. I like to point out the nice things about someones town, not the things that don't suite me. Although sometimes people ask to be critiqued, and want help, but most just want to show off all the hard work they put into there towns.


----------



## ams (Aug 6, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Over crowded towns ( Too many bushes and trees) makes me feel claustrophobic..



I visited one of these the other day and honestly couldn't find my way back to the plaza to get out. Sometimes there were bushes in the way that you couldn't even see. I like forest towns but they need a path that's at least 2 tiles wide to make them possible to navigate.


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 6, 2015)

I think AC should be restricted to handheld devices only.


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 6, 2015)

I love the cranky personality type for villagers. I also like a lot of the tier 4 and 5 villagers and really don't care about the tier 1 villagers that much. I like the pace of the game and how you can spend a lot of time on the game while still having plenty of things to do. I don't like time traveling or duplication glitch.


----------



## davidlblack (Aug 7, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I want all the flowers to be able to be gold. I also want silver flowers!
> Majority of the Nintendo furniture is nun appalling to me, and I LOATHE seeing tons of streetpass homes of starter houses overcrowded with gyroids and Nintendo furniture.
> I hate it when ACNL noobs upload starter towns via dream suite. It's boring and there's nothing to see.
> Just some random common flowers, random villagers and a house with a ton of Mario stuff in it. Boo!



I put all of my nintendo furniture into two separate museum exhibits, one for most everything and the other for Mario (They made way too many mario cookies items!) The third exhibit is the Memories of Athens exhibit. It has the fireworks items, the gracie chair i got from a fashion check, my town flags, my first sets of tools, some favorite furniture items etc;

- - - Post Merge - - -



stinaj68 said:


> I love the cranky personality type for villagers. I also like a lot of the tier 4 and 5 villagers and really don't care about the tier 1 villagers that much. I like the pace of the game and how you can spend a lot of time on the game while still having plenty of things to do. I don't like time traveling or duplication glitch.



Same here, one time my friend randomly came uninvited and started asking to dupe. I was just like uh whatever and even though he interrupted a trade AND came uninvited he still wouldnt let me have more than six gold roses -___- like yeah dupe idc but let me have a bit of the profit, I didn't even ask you to come!!!


----------



## Munna (Aug 7, 2015)

Quill said:


> I think over-planned towns are restrictive, I hate being in a dream town and being forced by trees/bushes to follow the path. I want to wander!



I agree. I also don't like towns where the trees are planted in exact rows & everything is too neat. I like well made paths--but also the ability to walk about and around nature.

Paths go around the trees, not through them. I like a town where nature is respected.


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't like kittens or cats in general


----------



## davidlblack (Aug 7, 2015)

DinaAzz said:


> I love reading these unpopular opinions x) Well, I don't think that paths and a lot of flowers, etc is ugly.. I mean, I guess some people like the game for mostly decorating, you just need to observe the effort that is made, not only running and wandering. (i'm not directing to anyone xDD I respect any opinon x)), but it's true that it's annoying to ONLY want the dream villagers, like I don't have them all and I don't plan to get them all now, I'm just looking for 1 now (Margie) and I only want her because it was my favorite and first person to move in my town in ACWW.. Tbh, I prefer having villagers come and leave (or stay also), you just get to see lots of villagers and maybe you'll love one of them and make them stay. Also, I LOOOOOOOVE Resetti, I just love it that he annoying and obnoxious xD I miss it when in ACWW he used to tell us to repeat what he's saying (like "Excuse me", "I'm so sorry") xDD I'm definitely getting the reset center!



I'm glad that a lot of these unpopular opinions include "I Like resetti"

For the longest time I thought I was the only one!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Munna said:


> I agree. I also don't like towns where the trees are planted in exact rows & everything is too neat. I like well made paths--but also the ability to walk about and around nature.
> 
> Paths go around the trees, not through them. I like a town where nature is respected.



My only paths are made of flowers, literally. I take flowers and basically do this


                  flower path path flower
                  flower path path flower
                  etc


----------



## Munna (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who posted here.  I didn't agree with many things, but the way some of them were said made me literally laugh out loud.

Especially the Julian debate & over the top ways of hating things.

I can't stand Resetti, but it made me laugh to see people liking him---I think that's cute & weird in the good way.


----------



## PaperBag (Aug 7, 2015)

I enjoy towns that over use trees and bushes.
The limitations on trees and bushes disgusts me because it makes mazes impossible without hacking. 
I make fun of every single animal in the game. 
Despite towns already being kinda small, I wish I could have 2 more animals move in so that it would feel more crowded.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I wish there was more conflict, and possibly violence in the game.


----------



## Shaska (Aug 7, 2015)

- I'm not a fan of over-planned, restricted towns where everything is perfect, houses in row etc.
- I'm not a fan of pink/pastel themed towns where everything is pink, pastel, mermaid, etc, cute themed towns.
- I like when town looks kinda wild, like weeds and junk somewhere, unfinished stuff, houses in random places
- I love black flowers
- I would love to have Rafflesia plant in my town, but I don't want to have worst town status, aw
- Jock and Cranky villagers are my fav
- I'm not a fan of Nintendo furniture too (just like most of you here haha!) BUT I have Samus Aran in my town (which wears whole Varia Suit) and I could have 100 Metroids in house. Just a little tribute because Metroid is my fav series.
- I like Gracie


----------



## Akimari (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh man, I love these threads since I usually have quiiite a lot to say in regards to them.

- I have absolutely no issue with people hacking their towns, especially with the RAM editor. I mean, come on, considering a lot of the restrictions that are placed in the game that hinder people's experience, I can't blame them. I always hear people saying how sad they are that they demolished a bridge but can't rebuild another one in the same place, and I have to bite my tongue to tell them to see if they can use the RAM editor to move it! It's incredibly helpful and I can't blame a damn soul for using it.
- I really don't like towns that have TOO much fake flowers (flowers that are drawn into paths) despite the fact that I have a section with this. But when most of the town is filled to the brim with these... no thanks.
- I'm really bored of towns that have a moat going around their town tree. I see it so often that it's, well, boring now. 
- I CANNOT STAND THESE TYPES OF PATHS: 


I just do NOT like pathing that doesn't have the borders around it. I don't mind single tiles or stepping stones like that, but actual paths? Dear god no. I think it just looks incredibly sloppy and tacky.
- I'll never understand the hype around the wolf characters.
- Towns that are hella restrictive with their paths annoy me. I HATE trying to make a turn to get out of a path or reach a house and being blocked by some invisi-bush to ~keep me on track~
- I'm pretty sure I'm alone in this, but I LOVE the sound of cicadas, both in game AND in real life. There's just something that's oddly soothing and relaxing about hearing them. I don't mind them at all. Hell, I'm listening to them in real life right now. They've just never annoyed me.
- I don't really get why people get so angry about unfinished dream towns being uploaded to the Dream Suite. I mean, most kids who play this game aren't really doing it with the intention of showing and creating a perfect town of impeccable beauty and serenity, and they probably just upload their town to the database for fun without really knowing that a lot of people use the Dream Suite to visit, well, well-developed towns. I just find it a bit petty to be hating on all these "unfinished towns" being put in the Dream Suite since a lot of people don't put them there just to show off their towns, they just do it for fun and to maybe get some dream town visitors. Plus, you can always just google "fun dream towns" and go to those dream codes rather than risk going into an unfinished town by letting Luna choose for you.
- Reese's voice annoys me and I hate how she follows me. I know most shopkeepers follow you around but for some reason I hate it the most when she does it.
- I don't understand why anyone would want to have that one face where the eyes are half-closed and you look like you have two black eyes. Maybe for "kawaii uguu" effect or whatever but I just think it looks awful. 
- There should be at least ONE lion villager that isn't in tier 5. Honestly, that's just sad that they're all stuffed down there. 
- Every house exterior upgrade that isn't the castle one looks really tacky.
- Uploading a screenshot of a few cedar trees in your town at 4am with some bushes and lucky clovers in the frame and adding the Waifu2x effect with the caption "_peaceful morning in Anothereverydaytownbyapopularbloggerville~ uwu_ is boring.
- The bandages aren't cute. Neither is the hospital mask.
- Marshal is my baby but he's very much overrated. Still my cute squirrel friend tho


----------



## Shaska (Aug 7, 2015)

Akimari, I agree with most of your opinions


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't think Katt is ugly.


----------



## Miele (Aug 7, 2015)

- I don't understand the hype over wolf villagers (Whitney being the exception since she's been my favourite since Wild World and means a lot to me)
- I don't like towns that only have one type of villager species like an all deer town, all squirrel town, etc
- The hacked town are cool and all, but they're overrated as well
- I think the mermaid series is ugly and I don't understand why it's one of the most popular ones. Using the set for a bathroom is okay but as a bedroom, I just don't like it. 
- The villagers houses are boring. I want to bring back the ones from City Folk. They're my favourite. 
- The castle exterior is boring and way too overused. I like the look of the cottage looking exterior. 
- Towns that were set up during the cherry blossom season are pretty but they're _so common_
- Towns that have all the houses in one line are so boring. Like I want to search for all the houses and it just bothers me to have all of them in a single line
- Dream addresses that are set up during the night or during a thunder storm are my favourite. 
- I don't like it when one moves one of the dreamies out of their town just because they didn't set up their house in a good spot. Like if they're your dreamie, at least work around their house instead of getting rid of them. 
- I hate tulips so much. I think they're ugly. 
- I have so much respect for the towns that have clovers as paths.


----------



## oranje (Aug 7, 2015)

-Personally I'm not a huge fan of most of the popular villagers. I think it's because I'm not a huge fan of the cute theme. 
- I think super organized towns are okay, but personally I prefer houses that aren't always in a line or in rows. I like planning my town around other houses and see where it takes me! There's no need to stress out over a super detailed town plan.
- I love orange flowers.  
- I also see a lot of people complaining about overly done themes, but honestly there aren't many pwps and house exteriors to choose from so naturally there's going to be some repetitive stuff.


----------



## ams (Aug 7, 2015)

I actually like towns with no paths or qr codes better than the ones that have them. This is coming from someone who had full paths in my previous town that I thought looked really nice. However since restarting and actually being able to see the grass I've been wondering what I was thinking covering the ground in qr codes last time. They look a little bit too fake and out of place to me now.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 7, 2015)

The modern theme is quite underrated. I kinda love the modern/apartment exterior that I've got going on at my mayor's house, and the modern police station looks better/so much less dilapidated than the classic, which is just such a disgraceful building.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

Gold roses are tacky Imo


----------



## ams (Aug 7, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> The modern theme is quite underrated. I kinda love the modern/apartment exterior that I've got going on at my mayor's house, and the modern police station looks better/so much less dilapidated than the classic, which is just such a disgraceful building.



I actually quite like the modern theme too! I just changed my train station into the modern style and I really like it. I think I'll go with the modern police station in my new town too (although I'll miss Booker, he's my fave).


----------



## Serif (Aug 7, 2015)

ams said:


> I actually like towns with no paths or qr codes better than the ones that have them. This is coming from someone who had full paths in my previous town that I thought looked really nice. However since restarting and actually being able to see the grass I've been wondering what I was thinking covering the ground in qr codes last time. They look a little bit too fake and out of place to me now.



I somewhat agree. I just use a really natural 1 tile path and some grass patterns for the blander areas. But I prefer less because I looooooove my flowers a lot~ And I do like seeing my grass. I try to keep my QR grass in good taste and not super all over the place~

As for my Unpopular opinions...

-Resetti's actually one of my favorite characters. The angrier he makes you, the happier he makes me. And yes, I've seen how he acted in past games~
-I actually don't think Rover's annoying and I don't mind seeing him while I plot reset or scout~ 
-I think Marshal's kind of ugly and highly overrated, and does not deserve a slot in Tier 1

- - - Post Merge - - -

- I also hate a lot of the fairy-tale themed stuff. The caste-themed house has those ugly bricks. The fantasy-themed town hall is ugly af. And the fairy tale PWPs are so...gaudy. So I don't get why those are so popular.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Note: I'm not saying a town's ugly if they have those though x3 they're just not my taste)


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 7, 2015)

You know, I'm beginning to think liking Resetti isn't actually an _unpopular_ opinion. xP 

Dr Shrunk is adorable and deserves more credit.


----------



## Serif (Aug 7, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> You know, I'm beginning to think liking Resetti isn't actually an _unpopular_ opinion. xP
> 
> Dr Shrunk is adorable and deserves more credit.



You think? I was under the impression he was still quite disliked.
And agreed on Shrunk. I love him~


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 7, 2015)

Serif said:


> You think? I was under the impression he was still quite disliked.
> And agreed on Shrunk. I love him~



Looking at just this thread at least, he seems decently reputable. I don't dip into many ACNL communities, but that opinion seems to be fairly prevalent given how many people have posted it in this thread?

The thread asking whether anyone laughed at Shrunk's jokes made me so sad for the poor lil axolotl :') Honestly he reminds me of Chuggaaconroy in the good old days when he wasn't quite as scripted as he seems now. 

(he also kind of reminds me of me when I'm trying to upset my dormmates with horrible puns heh heh oops)


----------



## mintellect (Aug 7, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> The modern theme is quite underrated. I kinda love the modern/apartment exterior that I've got going on at my mayor's house, and the modern police station looks better/so much less dilapidated than the classic, which is just such a disgraceful building.



Agree! My new town is gonna be modern themed.
Plus idk if you were talking about this but the modern furniture is so cool as it has so many customization options!!


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 8, 2015)

The mermaid set is underwhelming.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

I love Beardo
I think Merengue doesn't have an awful lot of personality
Marshal is bleh
Beardo should be in at least Tier 3


----------



## Dinoyipi (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm irritated whenever a town lacks one or more of the personality types.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

Me too. It means I have to sacrifice one of my favourite villagers, but I gotta have one of each type


----------



## axo (Aug 8, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> I love Beardo
> I think Merengue doesn't have an awful lot of personality
> Marshal is bleh
> Beardo should be in at least Tier 3



Agreed


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> Agreed



I'm keeping Merengue because she's adorable but Tia has far more personality.


----------



## CindaaX (Aug 8, 2015)

I think too many people take animal crossing too seriously with things like tons of plot resetting and getting all tier one dreamies. I can't imagine it being that fun if you're too much of a perfectionist by resetting your town because you just decided you don't like a pwp placement or that you don't like the shape of your grass. Also I think TT kind of defeats the point (unless it's just a day or less) of animal crossing and that's what leads to people getting bored quickly. Finally some people should see the fun in having 'uglier' villagers and give them a chance.


----------



## ams (Aug 8, 2015)

CindaaX said:


> I think too many people take animal crossing too seriously with things like tons of plot resetting and getting all tier one dreamies. I can't imagine it being that fun if you're too much of a perfectionist by resetting your town because you just decided you don't like a pwp placement or that you don't like the shape of your grass. Also I think TT kind of defeats the point (unless it's just a day or less) of animal crossing and that's what leads to people getting bored quickly. Finally some people should see the fun in having 'uglier' villagers and give them a chance.



I'd agree with this to some extent. I definitely TTed too much in my first town and finished everything in a few months. This time around I'm not TTing with the exception of the villager resetting that I did in the beginning. For me the game just isn't fun if I don't like my villagers.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 8, 2015)

I think campsite resetting is a waste of time. Really, you only have a 1 in 400 (I don't recall the exact numbers of villagers in the game) or so chance of actually finding the villager you want. It's so much faster checking multiple websites. I guess if you're really lucky you will get your desired villager quickly, but that's rarely the case.


----------



## Raffy (Aug 8, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> I'm keeping Merengue because she's adorable but Tia has far more personality.



I don't understand how one has less personality if they are both the same personality.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 8, 2015)

Natty said:


> I think plot resetting is a waste of time. Really, you only have a 1 in 400 (I don't recall the exact numbers of villagers in the game) or so chance of actually finding the villager you want. It's so much faster checking multiple websites. I guess if you're really lucky you will get your desired villager quickly, but that's rarely the case.



I was under the impression plot resetting was for getting villager houses in desired locations? But if that's not true, I agree. It really only makes sense to plot reset for villagers during your uchi/smug move in days of a new town, since that cuts down the possibilities. 

(I totally got Phoebe through successful plot resetting during the uchi move-in phase of Baker though ahahah)


----------



## ams (Aug 8, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> I was under the impression plot resetting was for getting villager houses in desired locations? But if that's not true, I agree. It really only makes sense to plot reset for villagers during your uchi/smug move in days of a new town, since that cuts down the possibilities.
> 
> (I totally got Phoebe through successful plot resetting during the uchi move-in phase of Baker though ahahah)



Plot resetting does just refer to the location after a campsite/other town move-in is established. I think he was talking about villager reseting. 

I used villager/campsite resetting to get 9/10 of my villagers and it took me like 2 evenings last weekend. Keep in mind that it will always fill in the missing personality (not just in the beginning with smug/uchi) so you can do this for 8/10, then campsite reset the first day it's built for the 9th. I'm still shocked more people who don't plot reset don't use this method.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 8, 2015)

ams said:


> Plot resetting does just refer to the location after a campsite/other town move-in is established. I think he was talking about villager reseting.
> 
> I used villager/campsite resetting to get 9/10 of my villagers and it took me like 2 evenings last weekend. Keep in mind that it will always fill in the missing personality (not just in the beginning with smug/uchi) so you can do this for 8/10, then campsite reset the first day it's built for the 9th. I'm still shocked more people who don't plot reset don't use this method.



Is it that reliable? I had two snooties already and no peppies or normals when Whitney showed up; I thought it just tended towards favouring missing personalities. Maybe my game's just weird. Wouldn't surprise me. 

I wish the campsite were predictable, though, I love seeing new villagers in there and it's never built. >>


----------



## Link of Hyrule (Aug 8, 2015)

I love Pete always telling me my mailbox is full.


----------



## ams (Aug 8, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> Is it that reliable? I had two snooties already and no peppies or normals when Whitney showed up; I thought it just tended towards favouring missing personalities. Maybe my game's just weird. Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> I wish the campsite were predictable, though, I love seeing new villagers in there and it's never built. >>



It is there's just a weird pattern.



Spoiler: this might get boring



So in my town Filbert was a starter and my only Lazy. The way it works is that I need to void (or give away) him, then void another villager. The first to move in after he leaves will not be lazy, but the second to move in after Filbert leaves is guaranteed to be lazy. I've done this many times and it is 100% reliable. You just have to get a bit of a pattern for move-outs so you don't get more than 1 undesired move-in (I ended up with just 1). So for example I void Filbert, get a random (undesired) move-in, then void Claudia, then I can reset for lazy, void another villager, reset for snooty etc.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 8, 2015)

- Ankha is very ugly
- Myrengue (still can't pronounce her name) is ugly
- Zucker should be in tier 3, Octavian is way cooler looking than him
- what is Kid Cat doing there? he's cute but is more on the meh side
- Lucky is extremely meh
- marshal is popular for a reason, he belongs at the top
- Julian should be higher


----------



## chainosaur (Aug 8, 2015)

Black hybrids are ugly, Jocks are great, and I think the vast majority of cutesy fairy-tale themed towns are same-y. Very boring.


----------



## axo (Aug 8, 2015)

Merengue has literally 0 personality. 
Bob is just a more popular version of Moe who is actually a better lazy cat overall. I'd take punchy or moe over bob anyday.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 8, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> I was under the impression plot resetting was for getting villager houses in desired locations? But if that's not true, I agree. It really only makes sense to plot reset for villagers during your uchi/smug move in days of a new town, since that cuts down the possibilities.
> 
> (I totally got Phoebe through successful plot resetting during the uchi move-in phase of Baker though ahahah)



My mistake, I meant campsite resetting. lel


----------



## Raffy (Aug 8, 2015)

Raffy said:


> I don't understand how one has less personality if they are both the same personality.



can someone actually explain this to me.


----------



## axo (Aug 8, 2015)

Raffy said:


> can someone actually explain this to me.



Villagers within certain categories (lazy, jock, etc) can talk about different things. For instance, Merengue, a normal villager, talks a lot about baking, while other normal villagers might talk about... Books or travel or something like that. I personally dont like the way she always talks about baking, it's like she can't talk about anything else. I much prefer Flurry, who talks about books, and clothes, and a wide variety of other things.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 9, 2015)

ams said:


> It is there's just a weird pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not boring at all, but gosh, that's weird but interesting information. Maybe I can use that when I get rid of Fang and replace him with Roscoe... Thanks for teaching me something new!

- - - Post Merge - - -



2xdinosaurs said:


> Black hybrids are ugly, Jocks are great, and I think the vast majority of cutesy fairy-tail themed towns are same-y. Very boring.



Also, agreed on the last: I'm soooo over the cutesy aesthetic in general. I use fairy-tale for Moriarty's house in my town because it's thematically appropriate for the episode his house embodies (as he says, "every fairytale needs a good old fashioned villain"). Other than things like that where it's there for a reason, it's so BORING.


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> Not boring at all, but gosh, that's weird but interesting information. Maybe I can use that when I get rid of Fang and replace him with Roscoe... Thanks for teaching me something new!



Just wanted to be clear that only applies to random move-ins, not campsite villagers (they're completely random). But yeah if you have ten, drop Fang, then drop someone else the new (random) 9th villager will be cranky as long as you don't have any other crankies.

Anyways I feel like I've been spamming this thread like crazy.

My unpopular opinion is that Marshal kind of reminds me of moody, girl-crazy boys in middle school and it creeps me out.


----------



## Bosca (Aug 9, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> Villagers within certain categories (lazy, jock, etc) can talk about different things. For instance, Merengue, a normal villager, talks a lot about baking, while other normal villagers might talk about... Books or travel or something like that. I personally dont like the way she always talks about baking, it's like she can't talk about anything else. I much prefer Flurry, who talks about books, and clothes, and a wide variety of other things.


I thought I was imagining things when my same type villagers seem so different, like Naomi was really boring, but Timbra was hilarious and I couldn't work out why..so maybe Timbra really is more sassy.

On topic, Canberra is adorable to me and I really don't care for forest towns..tho if you make it 50% town and 50% forest that's cool.


----------



## axo (Aug 9, 2015)

Bosca said:


> I thought I was imagining things when my same type villagers seem so different, like Naomi was really boring, but Timbra was hilarious and I couldn't work out why..so maybe Timbra really is more sassy.
> 
> On topic, Canberra is adorable to me and I really don't care for forest towns..tho if you make it 50% town and 50% forest that's cool.



Canberra is so cute, she would be my dreamie but my town is food themed.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Aug 9, 2015)

i dont love gold roses, i dont like orange hybrids


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 9, 2015)

-I don't like orange hybrids, that's been said often, but it's true.
- I don't like cat or wolf villagers they bother me, I think it may be the ears.
-I'm probably getting rid of most of my tier 1 villagers except for a couple of my favorites because I'm sick of seeing the same villagers in every dream town, including mine.
- I love Gracie and wish she were easier to get, or there from the beginning like in City Folk.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 9, 2015)

- The villager tier system is overrated. I feel like we're selling our villagers like slaves.
- I dislike paths, plot resetting, and town layout resetting. I like a random placement and "natural town." 
- I really don't care about the dream suite and it'll probably be the second to last badge I will bother getting (the last being streetpass)
- I don't care about making designs at Able sisters
- I love tier five and four villagers more than tier one villagers. If anyone gives them away, I will gladly take them.

I'll think of more tomorrow. lol


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 9, 2015)

I think most of the uchi villagers are cute. So many people say they're ugly.

Sylvia and Marcie are adorable. I'm surprised that the kangaroos aren't more popular. I love that they have a baby joey in their pocket.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't like the look of most of the paths. I'm VERY picky with them which is why I just want to do a natural path for my town. The fake water and grass look terrible. In photos they can look okay but in the actual game, it's awkward when everything is moving and the water isn't flowing. I appreciate the artists' hard work on making them but they just look weird to me. I have NEVER seen an instance yet where it looks good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to add the fact that I also don't really like the look of the fairy tale Public Works Projects. Everyone seems to love them and I just don't get it. xD


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 9, 2015)

Mira is overrated
I don't think Muffy is overrated
I don't think the uchis are rude


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2015)

I find unwrapping multiple gifts in dream towns to be annoying only because I'm lazy. xD


----------



## N e s s (Aug 9, 2015)

Villagers moving wherever are not that bad, I personally just make my path over them if they move in my path. Also I don't like a lot of the squirrels or snooty villagers. The only exceptions being Peanut and Purrl.


----------



## Toaster (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't like paths that much.
Jock is my favorite personality.
Normal villagers seem a little boring to me.
I don't like tiers that much, but I can see why we have them.


----------



## mirukushake (Aug 9, 2015)

I think the whole tier/dream villager thing is stupid. I guess I just can't muster the energy to be that involved in getting a certain villager to move, especially since ones with the same personalities are all more or less the same. 
Similarly, I think spending hours at a time plot resetting is a pretty big waste of time. I don't think it's worth giving yourself a hernia over some villager's house placement.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Aug 9, 2015)

I hate Beau.... I find him really ugly.... I hate pink themed towns for some reason.... I hate cosmos...

I think animal crossing for the wii u would be an awful idea... I hate golden roses...

Bell tree ruined animal crossing for me... I regret joining this website but that is my own fault...


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 9, 2015)

I want to and probably am going to turn my town into a gothic town

I guess if I start now I can have it in time for autumn


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

I find having strict rules in your town makes online play dull. I can understand strict guidelines for trades, but if I'm visiting a friend, I'd like to be able to enjoy it, not worry that my supposed 'friend' will freak out if I walk one step off their path.
Idk if this is unpopular or not lel


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2015)

I love how there are so many gardening shops here. It makes getting four leaf clovers and hybrids super fast and easy! I'm lazy so I would rather pay someone to breed hybrids for me than do the work myself. XD


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 9, 2015)

I thought Animal Crossing City Folk was a waste of my time and money. The city was just a place full of overpriced items. I never bothered to play Wild World. I only played the GameCube version and New Leaf. 



Shimmer said:


> I love how there are so many gardening shops here. It makes getting four leaf clovers and hybrids super fast and easy! I'm lazy so I would rather pay someone to breed hybrids for me than do the work myself. XD



Oh this yes! Some people even offer me free hybrids on my trades. I haven't purchased many yet, but I plan on doing so after I get the weeding gold badge.


----------



## Llust (Aug 9, 2015)

isnt there already a thread for this in brewster's cafe?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 9, 2015)

Natty said:


> I find having strict rules in your town makes online play dull. I can understand strict guidelines for trades, but if I'm visiting a friend, I'd like to be able to enjoy it, not worry that my supposed 'friend' will freak out if I walk one step off their path.
> Idk if this is unpopular or not lel



I have an ac friend that wanted me to see his town for the 100th time. He suddenly freaked out when I walked off his path. It's not like I ran and stomped on his flowers. I've always been very respectful of others towns and we have been ac friends for almost 2 years. I was a bit surprised by his response, but I just laughed it off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soushi said:


> isnt there already a thread for this in brewster's cafe?



This ones ac related. The one in Brewsters is for any topic.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2015)

Even though pink/kawaii towns and cafe houses are very popular ideas, I still enjoy them and find them cute. x3


----------



## moonford (Aug 9, 2015)

Anteaters are the best animals, Peppy villagers are the best,
Tabby, Jambette and Tipper are gorgeous!!!!
Pecan Rules the world and she smells like Cow Dung....^_^
Fabulous!!!!!!!
Lol, me and my friend both had her in are towns in WW and we both hated her!
She moved into my town and then moved too my friends town from my town and we have hated her ever since.
Oh.....And The worst Villager species is the Dogs their so ugly...


----------



## moonford (Aug 9, 2015)

Bump?
I wanna read more. ^_^


----------



## moonford (Aug 9, 2015)

?
Database error?


----------



## mintellect (Aug 9, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I thought Animal Crossing City Folk was a waste of my time and money. The city was just a place full of overpriced items. I never bothered to play Wild World. I only played the GameCube version and New Leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this yes! Some people even offer me free hybrids on my trades. I haven't purchased many yet, but I plan on doing so after I get the weeding gold badge.



The City Folk thing seems to be a pretty popular opinion though. Many people on here hated City Folk, although I myself haven't played it.


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

Whiteflamingo said:


> And The worst Villager species is the Dogs their so ugly...



I'm not a huge fan of the dog villagers either. For some reason their designs are a little strange to me. I also don't like when towns have too many flowers. I feel like I can't step anywhere without ruining everything. Although I love it in dream towns because it's fun to run through all of them.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 9, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> The City Folk thing seems to be a pretty popular opinion though. Many people on here hated City Folk, although I myself haven't played it.



I honestly thought people enjoyed it given the City Folk screenshots I see sometimes, but then again I haven't been here for very long. It was more of an unpopular opinion around the people I'm with. They usually look at me like I'm crazy. o.o I'm glad that I'm not alone in my hatred of City Folk. I would sell the game but it's my sister's and she refuses to sell it.

Not sure if this one is unpopular, but I'm in love with customizing and Cyrus. The gold customization badge was one of the easiest ones for me to get since I did it all the time. I used to use all of the ores to customize anything I could. I have trouble with the gardening badge because I don't landscape my town or bother making hybrids.


----------



## Robyn (Aug 9, 2015)

I hate paths, though I have some in my town. I've never found a pattern that I think matches the game. (And I think any moment now the god of custom patterns & overdeveloped towns is going to smite me with a lightning bolt)


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 9, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Even though pink/kawaii towns and cafe houses are very popular ideas, I still enjoy them and find them cute. x3



Yes. I agree.

I liked City Folk. I still think it's a great game.Wild World was good at the time, but I tried playing again a few months ago, and I just couldn't do it. The graphics really bugged me.

I think Digby looks creepy when he stands by the gate  in the rain with his rain coat and hat on.


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't really like Beau that much, his eyes are a bit creepy...
I absolutely hate it when Lyle calls my villager pictures "collectible items". I treat them as signs of friendship, not something to throw into a collection pile!


----------



## Dinoyipi (Aug 10, 2015)

While I think Cranky/Snooty villagers were made a little _too_ soft in New Leaf, I _do_ like that they aren't as harsh as in Wild World, _especially_ Crankies.  (Haven't played any other AC games, so maybe a nicer balance was struck in City Folk?  IDK.)


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Aug 10, 2015)

I like Hazel (the squirrel with the unibrow). She was ugly at first but then kinda grew on me.


----------



## Dummo (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't really like Fauna.. her eyes really creepy me out .__.


----------



## Pikachitu (Aug 10, 2015)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Anteaters are the best animals, Peppy villagers are the best,
> Tabby, Jambette and Tipper are gorgeous!!!!
> Pecan Rules the world and she smells like Cow Dung....^_^
> Fabulous!!!!!!!
> ...



I just lost cookie and your hatred for dogs brings me pain... but it's ok its your opinion.... I just wish my cookie comes back without the 16 villager cycle (which is not possible because my town is super developed)


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 10, 2015)

I think Graham the nerdy hamster is adorable. Lol.


----------



## ghostcrossing (Aug 11, 2015)

sorry if this sounds dumb, but i hate it when people tell others how to do their town and what villagers to have, if you like low tier villagers, great! if you prefer higher tier villagers, great! if you like towns with lots of paths, cool! if you like towns with no paths, cool! i also dislike it when people think theyre better than others for not time traveling, having low-tier villagers, etc.


----------



## LaFleur (Aug 11, 2015)

I agree with the Wii U thing, and actually i've warmed to grass erosion because the dirt in this game looks better than in past games

Also, although i love making lots of money from the islands beetles, i think the mini games and island are boring after the initial hype

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also don't like cycling and the concept of dreamies


----------



## m o r i s a n (Aug 11, 2015)

i think the villager tiers are dumb and not even accurate. i think rather than popular villagers being put in high tiers, high tier villagers become popular because people think they must be great just because they're in tier one tier two etc. i also don't like towns with a lot of paths because they tend to look messy or crowded


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 11, 2015)

m o r i s a n said:


> i think the villager tiers are dumb and not even accurate. i think rather than popular villagers being put in high tiers, high tier villagers become popular because people think they must be great just because they're in tier one tier two etc. i also don't like towns with a lot of paths because they tend to look messy or crowded



i agree with u about the tiers... although i do think that tiers are good i think that people often get "tricked" into liking the most popular villagers because they're in tier 1 or 2 :<


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2015)

Dinoyipi said:


> While I think Cranky/Snooty villagers were made a little _too_ soft in New Leaf, I _do_ like that they aren't as harsh as in Wild World, _especially_ Crankies.  (Haven't played any other AC games, so maybe a nicer balance was struck in City Folk?  IDK.)



Same goes for Resetti. I wish they kept them harsh like in Wild World. It was more fun to me. x3


----------



## fruitofbob (Aug 11, 2015)

resetti is a blast and pink towns are overdone


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't like the idea of keeping dream villagers forever. Why do you want to see the same 10 villagers all the time? Variety is the spice of life.

Most of the most popular villagers are the same basic ten overused 'cute' ones like Marshal, Julian, Merangue, Beau, Bam, Wolfgang, ect. It gets extremely boring to see...

I'm not of fan of 'cute' towns. I like when twons have multiple themes to them besides sticking to one.

Plot reseting is a waste of time. I get that people want a nice placement in the their town, but for me it's not worth 4+ hours of work.


----------



## fruitofbob (Aug 11, 2015)

^ it does get boring seeing the same villagers over and over again. plus trying to prevent anyone from moving every few days is also difficult. but for someone like me who puts a lot of work into landscaping their town around pwp's and villagers houses, having constant move outs can also be a big chore. especially because there aren't many personality types in the game and all that really changes is the outward appearance of the villager. plus their home placement/furniture.


----------



## rev1175 (Aug 11, 2015)

I hate this community's obsession over sexuality. Seriously, it's ****ing Animal Crossing.


----------



## floresita (Aug 11, 2015)

i dont think stitches is that cute
his eyes just really freak me out since theyre x's


----------



## ams (Aug 11, 2015)

floresita said:


> i dont think stitches is that cute
> his eyes just really freak me out since theyre x's



Yep me too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rev1175 said:


> I hate this community's obsession over sexuality. Seriously, it's ****ing Animal Crossing.




Sort of curious what you mean, how are people making AC about sex?


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 11, 2015)

Island tours are tedious and boring.

I'm sorry, but I just really REALLY, don't like island tours. The only kind of tolerable, but still boring tours, are the Ballon hunt tours.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 11, 2015)

rev1175 said:


> I hate this community's obsession over sexuality. Seriously, it's ****ing Animal Crossing.



...obsession? Where? 



Chocofruit said:


> Island tours are tedious and boring.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I just really REALLY, don't like island tours. The only kind of tolerable, but still boring tours, are the Ballon hunt tours.



OH MY GOD, AGREED. I despise tours. Part of why I will never hit Club Tortimer is because apparently people want to do tours there and I'm just like "nope."


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2015)

My villagers, Molly and Maple both moved into the front of my house and I see why plot resetting is big here.

But IMO plot resetting isn't necessary! I don't know why it's so cool


----------



## Dummo (Aug 11, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> My villagers, Molly and Maple both moved into the front of my house and I see why plot resetting is big here.
> 
> But IMO plot resetting isn't necessary! I don't know why it's so cool



As a huge plot resetter, I find it so rewarding to have everyone placed exactly where you wanted it (if you sort of plan out your town beforehand) Even the slightest difference in spots will make my town look worse than it could have


----------



## The Blood Countess (Aug 11, 2015)

ams said:


> Sort of curious what you mean, how are people making AC about sex?



I think they may be referring to sexual orientation, but I'm not positive.


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2015)

Dummo said:


> As a huge plot resetter, I find it so rewarding to have everyone placed exactly where you wanted it (if you sort of plan out your town beforehand) Even the slightest difference in spots will make my town look worse than it could have



Yeah, I'm getting a second copy tomorrow, and I'll probably make that my plot resetting town, like a super planned out town.
Even with all my Dreamies. My current town is just sort of laid back, time traveling town


----------



## Akimari (Aug 11, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> ...obsession? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, AGREED. I despise tours. Part of why I will never hit Club Tortimer is because apparently people want to do tours there and I'm just like "nope."



It also sucks too though because if you want to get medals to get the rare things on the island, you're pretty much FORCED to play the tours since there's no way for someone to transfer medals to you and no other way to earn them. Or you could do me and say "screw that" and use a method to max out your island medals, but I'm a bad influence please don't listen to me


----------



## EeveeACNLDaBomb (Aug 12, 2015)

Well the only one I can think of is I hate Julian and I don't understand why people like him so much


----------



## Biskit11 (Aug 14, 2015)

I already think Lottie is overrated. Doesn't deserve an amiibo figure yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also disagree that Nintendo made an outrageous number of cats compared to other animals. Hopefully they will try to even it out in the next main title.


----------



## owl-music (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't like Marshall and Julian, I do wish there were some true black flowers (but i do like some of the random shades), and I really think new leaf feels sorta empty, I can't explain it though...


----------



## effys (Aug 14, 2015)

I think the top tier villagers are ugly. I despise all lilies and pansies; (does anyone ever like lilies)? Jock villagers creep me out. I hate opening my gates. The astro, modern, kiddie, alpine, and ranch sets hurt my heart.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Aug 15, 2015)

I hate the new leaf sound track.... why did they change it?! I loved the wild world/city folk one.... 

also I don't like isabelle! I wish we didn't have her and had Pelly instead working with the mayor, it would kinda make more sense to me...

also I miss the old town hall theme, the new one sucks 


I hate the tier system.... it is dumb and stupid.... I love drake for example and he is tier 5!


----------



## Athera (Aug 15, 2015)

I only visiting dream towns if it's a horror town and I have a horror town. Damn I love those horror towns.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

Athera said:


> I only visiting dream towns if it's a horror town and I have a horror town. Damn I love those horror towns.



Who doesn't? Best towns, they are


----------



## Athera (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, I defiantly agree they're so fun! My horror town is in slow progress but it's going to be amazing


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

Make sure to send me your DA when it's finished. If you need any help, too, tell me, and I'll see what I can do


----------



## The Blood Countess (Aug 15, 2015)

Horror towns are definetely the best. Apparently that's not exactly an "unpopular opinion". ;p


----------



## Athera (Aug 15, 2015)

That would be great! I'm just missing a couple of pieces, so if you have any scientific looking objects or useless junk like oil barrels let me know 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so relieved, my two best friends visited my town and said it was a waste of rooms in my house!


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

So no oil barrels? Or did I misinterpret that sentence?


----------



## Athera (Aug 15, 2015)

yes I need oil barrels and similar stuff to that


----------

